# Many offers on this but no sale - yet.



## babyjesus (Mar 25, 2013)

Anybody know why this has so many offers?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-TRO...677?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cb7da4485

Great patina!


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm guessing people are messing with the guy for being such a dumb a$$. I would also guess the offers aren't for more than a $1 or two! V/r Shawn


----------



## jkent (Mar 25, 2013)

One shade of RUST to far for me.


----------



## vincev (Mar 25, 2013)

Is lol appropriate here?


----------



## bike (Mar 25, 2013)

*where are the offers?*

I see 3 watchchers- seeing if it will sell


----------



## bricycle (Mar 25, 2013)

they're giv'n Aunt Becky competition.....


----------



## OldRider (Mar 25, 2013)

I'd gladly buy it at scrap metal value but I'd be afraid it would disentegrate before I got to the shredder.


----------



## willswares1220 (Mar 28, 2013)

*Interesting Seat !*

What an interesting piece of History !!!!!


The lucky guy who dug it up.........


 ( with a little TLC you got a gem and air cooled besides ! )


----------



## sam (Mar 28, 2013)

Fleetwood goin snipe it for his Rusty Nail!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Mar 28, 2013)

*$300.?*

I think he made a mistake in the decimal point when the listing was posted!


----------

